# Flex driver stood outside my entrance forever trying to figure out ID



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

He brought me my Alcohol but the brother took years entering the information into his phone and it still wouldn't work. I was freezing in the winter cold all that time. Brrrr time to now warm up my insides with some Salmon and Alcohol. I wonder if I should report it as bad experience


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

Blame the peice of $#!+ app he was using, not him. When I do alcohol deliveries on DD, it's always an adventure with the facking ID


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

App won't scan sometimes. It's a bugger.


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

for some reason, i've had instances where the silly license just would not scan...i would not blame the delay on the delivery guy who was not only freezing with you while waiting, but was also freezing for all of the delivery runs; the phone scanner is one of the biggest pains for the delivery process -- i've had packages scan ok at the pickup site, but then just refuse/take forever to scan upon delivery


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I never have a problem scanning IDs. Must be all of your pieces of shit phones.


----------

